# Are medical marijuana cards still valid across state lines?



## jeffca (Dec 8, 2009)

I live in California, would it still work in Nevada? like if i got caught with growing weed or in possession of weed, would it still be ok?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2009)

No


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

:hitchair:


Bummer  huh?


----------



## brandoom (Dec 10, 2009)

as far as I know, other states do not recognize eachothers laws. Maybe Obama can do something about that one too, since he's already helped with the feds (a little).


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

There are some states cards are have a reciprocity with other states but you need to find out through your state. For example the Colorado red card is accepted in Montana and Rhode Island.

cdphe.state.co.us/hs/medicalmarijuana/fullpacket.pdf


----------



## donnachris67 (Jan 26, 2011)

michigans card is also good in montana. I think montana recognizes all other states medical "cards."


----------



## GBBigZee (Jan 28, 2011)

Diablo and donna are right. Certain states do honor other states cards. Best advice is, if you plan on travelling check into it...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 17, 2011)

GBBigZee said:
			
		

> Diablo and donna are right. Certain states do honor other states cards. Best advice is, if you plan on travelling check into it...


  My Washington card is good in Hawaii!!


----------

